# Be careful out there guys



## Ozone (Dec 5, 2003)

This was on the news today in Philly.

http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/news/local-beat/Showdown-at-the-Snow-K-Corral-113388344.html


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Becareful who you let approach the truck people are nuts


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

The guy needs some meds... Or something...


----------



## Piersons LS&L (Jan 12, 2011)

wow - thats real nice... you cant fix stupid.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Way to go Eddie not very bright


----------



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

I keep something in the truck to properly handle these situations


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

wow thats pretty scary to thing of what people will do theese days


----------



## Surfdunn (Dec 2, 2007)

doesn't surprise me at all. We do a lot of plowing in the city and in some rough neighborhoods. Last year when we got some of the bigger storms we would get calls to come back out and re shovel sidewalks from the neighbors cleaning off there cars and putting them in the walkway. There were a bunch of occasions where we would get threatened because we were shoveling snow back into there cars parking spot. I'm not racist but I am guessing being a young white guy and in an all black neighborhood they thought they would scare me. I would just laugh at them totally ignore them and keep working. On one occasion we got called out everyday for a week straight for this one guy who kept piling it up on the sidewalk. We fixed him one day when his car was gone I brought over our skid steer and loaded the area over 5ft high of snow. Since then we really haven't had to much of a problem


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I've had similar problems, minus the hand gun. The dog has helped several times on making people stop at a distance from the truck, enough time to pull away or roll up the window, but even that obviously has its limitations. It's getting to the point of having to consider thicker glass and steel plates in the doors. I am prejudice and have no problem saying so, color has little to do w/ it...only a means of identifying the general logic that the vast majority have subscribed to in a given area. Political correctness, for whom?


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

allegedly..............that word p!sses me off.......HE DID IT. There that was easy to say.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

Well, being the dude was using a snow blower, he was out of choises, but if he had been in the truck, I would think this would not had happen. as he could just run the guy over....

I am with Hartford, other then mine is with me at all times just for the crazys.. But you know I do not have any problems when I am in the getto or anywere else. I just walk around like I own the place and speak to the people there/be freindly with them. So far I have never had a problem, they just give me a funny look and walk away, but it may also be the fact I am always in military bdu's, 6ft tall, 240 and have about a foot long beard! or its the 38 on my side, but in the winter my coat covers that up....
So I think its the beard! 


at least this guy did not get shot, be bad to get shot casue some punk don't like snow!


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

flatlander42;1197422 said:


> allegedly..............that word p!sses me off.......HE DID IT. There that was easy to say.


its that whole legal system crap, innocent until pr oven guilty.
dude could have said he did it, there ecould be video of him doing it and the lawyers/judge could be standing there taking photos, but he still allegedly did it, not until he was proven by a court of law he did it....

total BS all that is


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Eddie Simons will be someone's ***** in the joint for messing with a plow driver


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

blk90s13;1197836 said:


> Eddie Simons will be someone's ***** in the joint for messing with a plow driver


:laughing:


----------



## sappel138 (Dec 20, 2010)

I just love the irony of it happening in the city of "Brotherly Love".....


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Thats why my Glock 30 is on me 24 / 7


----------

